# Possible computer issues?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well,

I'm going to give you the same answer that @jblackburn gave you in your first post as it sounds like a grounding issue when taken at face value.

[h=1]Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h]
I would also clean and check the positive cable as well. Perform a voltage drop test on it.






SEE NEXT POST - ONLY ONE VIDEO PER POST LIMITATION

When you get closer to putting a finger on the issue, consider adding a Big Three kit. 

[h=1]HOW TO: Installation of the Big 3 Cruze Kit[/h]


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

It could be possible the fuse block connections are corroding as well. This video will show how to remove and replace it. Use a pencil eraser to clean the connections.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Well,
> 
> I'm going to give you the same answer that @*jblackburn* gave you in your first post as it sounds like a grounding issue when taken at face value.


That was good ol @BrandoFisher117, but I agree with the diagnosis.


----------



## madilynn71 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you for your help! I did not realize anyone had responded to my last post I had made over 10 months ago so my mistake! Hopefully that bulletin is the reason for my problems I'm having and I can get it fixed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> That was good ol @*BrandoFisher117*, but I agree with the diagnosis.


OOPS! :redface: Sorry....:banghead:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

madilynn71 said:


> This only seems to happen after where I live at has had a lot of rain.


It sounds to me like you have a connector or something that isn't as water resistant as it should be.


----------

